# My Aburame Clan & Shino-Hinata Fanfics



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 30, 2006)

I am in love with Shino and his clan....so of course I had to write fanfiction!   

Here are the fics I have so far:

(Complete - 6 ch.)  

Shino & Hinata fic. Kept very in character. Also with Kiba, Shibi Aburame, & my version of his mom (Kaho). Shino reveals his feelings and why he wears sunglasses 24/7 to Hinata.  Hinata then has to visit the Aburame clan to return his glasses.  How does Hinata respond to his dramatic confession?  Starts off angsty, then gets romantic/cute by the end.  ^^  (From the author - much love for Shino-Hinata  ) (Drama/Romance, Rated T)


(Complete - 1 ch.)  

Shino falls ill with the flu, & with an ongoing high fever is it necessary for his father, aka Shibi, & mother to remove all of his Kikaichu bugs until it goes down. Some ShinHina fluff (as this takes place a month after Filling in the Emptiness and is in the same 'unverse')  & Kiba randomness. All kept in character. (General/Drama, Rated K+ )


(In-Progress - 8 ch. up) 20 years before the show, 8 years before any of the genin are born, Shibi becomes the new Aburame clan leader after his father's death on a dangerous mission. This is his clan?s story, and about how he met & fell in love with Kaho, Shino?s mother, then her process of joining the clan & taking on the clan ability. (Lots more insight into the Aburame clan feeding off of what we learned in Filling in the Emptiness).  True to the show's mythology, run-ins with the genin's parents and the 4th, and all kept in character.  (Romance/Drama, Rated T)

Accompanying fanart for the fics!  ^^ (To illustrate my character designs for other Aburame Clan memebers in the fics, including Shino's mom Kaho)

For Filling in the Emptiness:



For Aburame Ichizoku:
Character Sheet for Kaho: Ino x Anyone
Mame
Mame

Mame


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 3, 2006)

I'm loving the Aburame clan pictures you drew which you captured if the anime ever showed them of what they will look like. I really wish I can draw like that. I can only just other people work really good but not my own which sucks. I want to know so badly what Shino would look like without his shades. He probably does all black eyes or whatever. But I will get to your stroies this weekend when I get a chance to review them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 6, 2006)

fallenangelx5433 said:
			
		

> I'm loving the Aburame clan pictures you drew which you captured if the anime ever showed them of what they will look like. I really wish I can draw like that. I can only just other people work really good but not my own which sucks. I want to know so badly what Shino would look like without his shades. He probably does all black eyes or whatever. But I will get to your stroies this weekend when I get a chance to review them. Keep up the good work.



Oh weee!  thanks!  XD  *flattered*  I tried to do them true to if they really were in the Naruto universe....so that's a big compliment thanks!

I do TOO,  @_@  I hope they reveal his eyes before the series ends...I want to know why his clan wears sunglasses....   (Not that I think my idea is bad, frankly I think it's the most logical/likely!  O_O  we shall see!)

Read them whenever you get time.  ^^  I'd be happy if people read them!


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 27, 2006)

Bumping cause I updated a bunch of chapters to _Aburame Ichizoku_.

Also I did some revising on the other fics (went back and fixed any little errors here and there that sneak by my spell checker.)


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

You do like shino.....


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Jun 7, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> You do like shino.....



LOL  X33 thank you!  

Well, I figure I gotta try and balance out all those SasuNaru fics out there with some Aburame love, why not?   lol


----------



## Moccanime (Jul 29, 2006)

Have read your Ichizoku story before on FF.net and thought it was great. Although I still can't deciede if I like your "no eyes" idea.

I'll try your ShinoHinata fics now


----------



## Hina-chan (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ I LLLOOOVVVVEEEEE your Hina/Shino fic!! 

in the end of your fic you talk about the "Blinded by Your Eyes"  one..but i can't find it Oo.. can you give me ze link pwease? lol 

Long live shino and hinata!! cause naruto is a baka n can't notice her *pouts*


----------



## hina475 (Dec 30, 2008)

How do I join this club or any other club? Spare me, I'm just a newbie ~__~


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh hey I've read your stories before! Great job!


----------

